# one-way charters in the Windwards



## ArgleBargle (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi

Looking to do a one-way charter in the windwards. I know The Moorings has one-way available from St. Lucia going south.

Anyone know if any other charter companies have one-way's available any where in the windwards?

I've done one-way Antigua - Nevis - St Kitts - Saba - St Martin with Horizon and if anyone wants any info on that (it was amazing) i'd be happy to provide it.

cheers and thanks much in advance


----------



## xxuxx (Nov 14, 2008)

*1 way charters*

I'd be interested in knowing more. Thanks


----------



## Dzedzej (Oct 29, 2002)

*Oneway Crewed*

Know several crewed boats doing oneway trips this year, contact me by PM or email for more info
Rich


----------



## ArgleBargle (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi

Dzedzej - thanks for the offer, but looking to go w family.

xxuxx - not sure if you want to know more about the Leewards or Windwards

It turns out that Barefoot yacht charters also do one way St Vincent to Grenada (+ $US900 for one way)


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

AB:
Horizon will do one way and/or You can start with them at Union, SVG or at base in Grenada.
Most if not all the major charter companies will do one way if you are willing to pay the extra $$$.
Easy for Sunsail & Moorings since they have most bases including above and inside SVG.
Enjoy


----------



## erikdj (Jun 16, 2008)

About to book a 14 day charter in the Grenadine islands for December. Thinking of paying the extra $$ to go one way from SVG to Grenada. Have been talking with Horizon. Any other companies worth considering or what was your experience with Horizon? So far they have been one of the more responsive companies although their recommended travel agent for air fare was flakey.

Any suggestions on cheap air fare to go into SVG and out of Grenada?

Thanks,

ERik


----------



## ArgleBargle (Jan 8, 2007)

hi

just to create a short list, if anyone cares, these are the four companies that I found so far (not necessarily a complete list) that will do one-way from st lucia or st vincent to grenada:

Moorings
TMM
Barefoot
Horizon

Erikdj: i used Horizon out of Antigua, and they were great. i dont have any insight into the horizon people at other bases.

cheers


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

Horizon has a very good reputation at all their bases - smaller outfit helps them give more personal service

If You are going all the way to Grenada - then Horizon is probably your best bet. You could pick the boat up at Union (SVG) or sure you could arrange St. Vincent itself.

Cheap airfare - from left coast - humm - much tougher than boat charter.
I've never found a travel agent that can do better than my own Web searches...... but it takes time - so it could be helpful if you do not have the time.
Barbados is the major hub getting to SVG - several US Carriers do non-stops from various cities. Then use Liat or SVG air to your charter boat location.
No matter what - it will be worth the time & $$$ enjoy


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

Erikdj:
ALERT = Just for kicks I just went onto American Airlines site & played around with some December dates
Airline Tickets and Airline Reservations from American Airlines | AA.com
They are showing $200+ each way to BGI (Barbados) from SFO based on RT= that is a great fare.........connecting via JFK or MIA
So even if You have to connect to & from BGI on another airline - that fare is worth it.......
BTW
1) I always sign up for e-mail alerts from airlines that I use most to get heads up on fare sales 
Good Luck


----------



## Dzedzej (Oct 29, 2002)

*Flights*

At that price I would book the flight now ..... those rates change every hour


----------

